# I want to start my own bully kennel



## Dadebully85

First and foremost I am a huge pit bull lover especially bullies. I'm an electrician but I want to start generating some more income on the side but want to do so with something that I know I will give 150% into seeing it through. After a lot of researching I realized I love pit bulls and would like to dedicate myself to building a successful kennel. Please any advice helps


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dont do it. You're intro states you want to do it for all the wrong reasons and aren't educated enough on the breeds to even think about breeding.


----------



## MSK

Money should NEVER be a purpose for starting something like this. Get a second job or do an affiliate program like selling diet pills or something other peddling something living.


----------



## TDK

Right now you're a little newbie delusional as to what's what. Over exuberant. Back up and take a better look at what breeding and peddling unwanted and unneeded dog flesh does. Back off. Think. And don't do it.


----------



## Dreamer

Dadebully85 said:


> First and foremost I am a huge pit bull lover especially bullies. I'm an electrician but I want to start generating some more income on the side but want to do so with something that I know I will give 150% into seeing it through. After a lot of researching I realized I love pit bulls and would like to dedicate myself to building a successful kennel. Please any advice helps


No one who loves and knows dogs starts OUT wanting to have a kennel full of them in order to make some "income on the side".

I feel sorry for any dogs YOU are going to acquire.


----------



## hashbrown

Dreamer said:


> No one who loves and knows dogs starts OUT wanting to have a kennel full of them in order to make some "income on the side".
> 
> I feel sorry for any dogs YOU are going to acquire.


Not that I don't agree...... but, I thought you were a bully hater! Guess that makes you a troll what I've suspected all along.


----------



## Dreamer

hashbrown said:


> Not that I don't agree...... but, I thought you were a bully hater! Guess that makes you a troll what I've suspected all along.


Note that I said "DOGS". What this guy wants to do goes for ANY "dogs".

And, I don't "hate" DOGS, any dogs.


----------



## hashbrown

Dreamer said:


> Note that I said "DOGS". What this guy wants to do goes for ANY "dogs".
> 
> And, I don't "hate" DOGS, any dogs.


Note I said "troll" you have made it clear in other places how you feel about bullies! Just the same you are posting in bullies 101, far as i'm concerned you have found yourself a shadow.


----------



## Dreamer

hashbrown said:


> you have found yourself a shadow.


Shadow it is.

:welcome:


----------



## hashbrown

Dreamer said:


> Shadow it is.
> 
> :welcome:


Mr. Shadow! oke:


----------



## DieselsMommie

Dadebully85 said:


> First and foremost I am a huge pit bull lover especially bullies. I'm an electrician but I want to start generating some more income on the side but want to do so with something that I know I will give 150% into seeing it through. After a lot of researching I realized I love pit bulls and would like to dedicate myself to building a successful kennel. Please any advice helps


As was stated. Wrong reasons. Get a second job if you want extra cash. Go hustle or something. Just don't hustle puppies bc I'll tell u this much, you sound pretty clueless(I was too) and you will probably lose more money then what your putting in bc your clueless. Theres much more to it then throwing two dogs together to get puppies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Most reputable kennels or people I would not consider to be a back yard breeder spend so much money on their dogs that the income from their well planned (and dogs having earned) breedings don't make a dent into what's put back into them. As a good breeder told me if you're making money you're doing it wrong.

Hash and dreamer stay on topic, please.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^^ thats the truth right there....


----------



## Dreamer

ames said:


> Most reputable kennels or people I would not consider to be a back yard breeder spend so much money on their dogs that the income from their well planned (and dogs having earned) breedings don't make a dent into what's put back into them. As a good breeder told me if you're making money you're doing it wrong.


Sad to observe that it doesn't work that way with bullies (and to be honest, with several other breeds, but from what I've seen, the bully breeders have elevated it to a very fine art).

They can do it all "wrong" and they WILL make money. Lots of it.

Unfortunately.


----------



## ames

Dreamer said:


> Sad to observe that it doesn't work that way with bullies (and to be honest, with several other breeds, but from what I've seen, the bully breeders have elevated it to a very fine art).
> 
> They can do it all "wrong" and they WILL make money. Lots of it.
> 
> Unfortunately.


Not every APBT breeder is great either! Please stop acting like the American Bully is different than other dogs. There are some good reputable breeders of the American bully just like there are bad ones. Not sure why you feel the need to single out one breed then try and correct yourself saying several others. there are many BYBers ALL breeds. Not sure of your age and maybe this is the only breed you have seen ruined by breeders first hand. Sadly it won't be your last.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dreamer

ames said:


> Not every APBT breeder is great either! Please stop acting like the American Bully is different than other dogs. There are some good reputable breeders of the American bully just like there are bad ones. Not sure why you feel the need to single out one breed then try and correct yourself saying several others. there are many BYBers ALL breeds. Not sure of your age and maybe this is the only breed you have seen ruined by breeders first hand. Sadly it won't be your last.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I SAID:

_Sad to observe that it doesn't work that way with bullies (*and to be honest, with several other breeds,* but from what I've seen, the bully breeders have elevated it to a very fine art)._
My observation IS that the bully "breeders" are very good at doing it all wrong -- and still profiting greatly. My observation, my opinion.

You know, the Warlock and Kimbertal Doberman crazes, along with the King Shepherd fad didn't hold a candle to what the bully people are doing. Give 'em credit -- they are VERY good.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Are we going off websites or real money excahnges?? Websites say one thing phone calls, e mails, cash, amd money orders usually say different.... idk of more than a couple ppl to pay that stupid $ for them dogs....


----------



## ames

Dreamer said:


> I SAID:
> 
> _Sad to observe that it doesn't work that way with bullies (*and to be honest, with several other breeds,* but from what I've seen, the bully breeders have elevated it to a very fine art)._
> My observation IS that the bully "breeders" are very good at doing it all wrong -- and still profiting greatly. My observation, my opinion.
> 
> You know, the Warlock and Kimbertal Doberman crazes, along with the King Shepherd fad didn't hold a candle to what the bully people are doing. Give 'em credit -- they are VERY good.


I addressed your off hand elaboration of your statement in what I posted. There are bully breeders doing it correctly. That's all I am saying. There is a chow that has a 50k stud fee. Saying "bully breeders are doing it wrong" is the same as the media saying all pit bulls are vicious. Generalizations suck. Not all breeders are bad.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rocthebully

How many times can you breed your stud ?? Cause Mr. Magoo's owner said he breeds him at least 5 times a week for $5000 a pop , and thats outside he still has like 4-5 bitches on his yard that he breeds to Magoo , is that to much? And what's sad is he talks about all the money he makes and he also said if people say they don't care about the money there lying. (I completely disagree) when I saw that video I felt bad for his dogs cause he don't even feed them good and he says it himself ! All that money and can't feed his dogs decent kibble ...


----------



## Goemon

Dadebully85 said:


> First and foremost I am a huge pit bull lover especially bullies. I'm an electrician but I want to start generating some more income on the side but want to do so with something that I know I will give 150% into seeing it through. After a lot of researching I realized I love pit bulls and would like to dedicate myself to building a successful kennel. Please any advice helps


I accidentally clicked on here and then saw this thread. After reading it I can't help but post.

All the others said it correctly, and I have nothing to add on what they said.

However, you have one thing wrong. The *American (pit) Bull Terrier IS NOT A BULLY! *
When I saw you typed "pitbull" I already knew you were on the wrong path. 
No kennel that breeds true ApBTs will ever compare the breed to a bully. Different breeds.

So whatever researching you were doing is all wrong, from the get-go. 
The ApBT is traditionally a Pit Dog, which the bully can never be, due to its poor structure and *lack of gameness*.

So my advice is, before you start a kennel, is to know the difference between the two breeds. 
What do you desire? A bully or an ApBT? Not the same.

Next, re-read what everyone else posted!

Finally, you should know the saying, "Never trust anyone who breeds dogs for a living!"
Are you willing to cull in order to keep the dogs top quality? 
Because when bill time comes, and you see you have a bunch of rejects, are you gonna cull them, or sell them to pay the bills?

(For the record, none of my post was said to offend any of you bully owners!)


----------



## Goemon

rocthebully said:


> How many times can you breed your stud ?? Cause Mr. Magoo's owner said he breeds him at least 5 times a week for $5000 a pop , and thats outside he still has like 4-5 bitches on his yard that he breeds to Magoo , is that to much? And what's sad is he talks about all the money he makes and he also said if people say they don't care about the money there lying. (I completely disagree) when I saw that video I felt bad for his dogs cause he don't even feed them good and he says it himself ! All that money and can't feed his dogs decent kibble ...


Just look at Ferguson's Centipede or Dibo....bred countless times. There is no limit. 
However, when a somebody breeds a bitch countless times, they show they have no morals!


----------



## Dreamer

ames said:


> Not sure of your age and maybe this is the only breed you *have seen ruined by breeders first hand.*


So, there WAS a time of mainly good, reputable breeders of bullies in the first place and THAT has now become ruined by the breeders of today?

Really?


----------

